# Flat White @ Robin's Nest Emporium - Southampton



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

If you are ever in the desolate wasteland that appears to surround Southampton Central Station and you fancy either/both:

a) A rummage among several dozen antique/bric-a-brac/vintage stalls

b) A decent cup of coffee

I can recommend

for a - Robin's Nest Emporium (Oakley Road, Southampton)

A warehouse (on a small industrial estate) with dozens of traders/stalls of well..... antique/bric-a-brac/vintage stalls

Ranging from OTT Shabby-Chic (I thought that had had its day) to Vintage Clothing to Kitchenalia, furniture etc and more antique-y stuff

Decent prices and a nice range......

We "only" got: A 60's/70's Imperial to metric converter, a manaquin/dummy thing a small coffee table and an old Apple iMac.

Tucked away in the corner is a little oasis Flat Whites Coffee.

I picked up a card and it said "Winchester based & family run" - So I guess they must have another venue up the road a bit 

Anyway I had a flat white as it would be rude not to. and it was bang on! good flavour through the milk and smooth as silk (even Mrs D had a sip and didn't grimace - trust me that is HIGH PRAISE).

It was so nice I went back for a piccolo while Mrs D finished off her green tea (and we both had a very nice custard tart).

the piccolo was even better - as with less milk the coffee really pulled through.

The friendly barista said they used coffee from "Mozzo" - apparently a locally (So'hampton) based roaster... I haven't heard of them but....

I didn't try the food (except the custard tart) but it looked like a decent spot for a light lunch.

If you are in the area and fancy a swift cuppa and or a browse - well worth a pop-in.


----------

